# Need help with international juices



## Nailedit77 (17/3/16)

Hi everyone, 

I have a mate coming to visit from UK next month, he wants to bring me some juices. I just got him onto vaping a couple of weeks ago, so he doesnt really know the juices well yet.

My question is:
What good juices can anyone recommend from the UK?

I enjoy fruits, deserts, milks and sometimes menthol.

I havent tasted too many international juices, so any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## method1 (17/3/16)

check out https://www.chefsvapour.co.uk - one of the best sources for juice in the UK.
Tried some of their house brand, pretty good.


----------



## Nailedit77 (17/3/16)

method1 said:


> check out https://www.chefsvapour.co.uk - one of the best sources for juice in the UK.


Thanks man


----------



## DarkSide (17/3/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a mate coming to visit from UK next month, he wants to bring me some juices. I just got him onto vaping a couple of weeks ago, so he doesnt really know the juices well yet.
> 
> ...


As your mate is coming from the UK with lovely Great British Pounds, merely convert a few pounds at the current rate of exchange, and damn, you could purchase ALL the local juices, _just a thought!_

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## ShaneW (17/3/16)

I got my sister to bring back a few from the UK in December and most of them weren't great. 
I did really enjoy Eco Vapes marathon milkshake. It's a snickers bar flavour. 

http://www.eco-vape.uk/e-juices/pre...-drip-juice-marathon-milkshake-flavour-clone/

Got a few others from them but nothing fantastic

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (17/3/16)

Thread moved to "General E-Liquid Talk"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jguile415 (17/3/16)

Penguin's Yellow Eyed Penguin is fantastic! Lemon biscuit cake desert! Nom nom nom nom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (24/3/16)

I saw a thread here where somebody mentioned UK liquids were not as nice as local and very expensive. I would love to see how you feel they compare... please report back...


----------



## Nailedit77 (24/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> I saw a thread here where somebody mentioned UK liquids were not as nice as local and very expensive. I would love to see how you feel they compare... please report back...


Thanks for the info, will wait and see what my mate brings for me

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

